# Let’s talk value,, bike prices? Open talk!



## Bill in Bama (Apr 30, 2020)

Lets talk value!!!  “What i paid has nothing to do with what it’s worth”... bike prices???
Open talk!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 30, 2020)

What would you pay for my 1979 schwinn bmx for dads??? Not for sale so don’t ask!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 30, 2020)

I have about 150$ in it..maybe less.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m not sure I understand the point of this thread


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok ... I’m trying to have a conversation about bike prices ,, kinda like a blue book for bikes. I love finding, fixing , riding , bikes, but i live in a place where that’s not so popular. Nobody i know gives a broken knuckle about bikes! I just thought it would be nice if some or all of the c.a.b.e folk would chime in with a ball park number! Just for fun and general knowledge! Not a sale thread!  I do realize it very hard to say ! “ just what would you give” kinda thing!


----------



## John G04 (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like a continental with new wheels and bars? Theres for sale threads and craigslist ads that you could gauge a price for it. Most people know the values of bikes they have/ want to get already


----------



## 1motime (Apr 30, 2020)

I have something similar.  Nice bike.   If I really want something as soon as it is owned the price is forgotten.  If it is not a keeper than just throw it out there and see what it bids for


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 30, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Looks like a continental with new wheels and bars? Theres for sale threads and craigslist ads that you could gauge a price for it. Most people know the values of bikes they have/ want to get already



  Ok...ok! Consider this thread dead on arrival! Just wanted your info. Because I respect your opinion! And because I don’t know any bike folk! Im not selling anything!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 30, 2020)

I gave 30$ for that bike .... but I gotta believe that fork is worth more! I want to put it on this! But like i said ... I don’t know?


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 30, 2020)

I do build odd ball rides?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 30, 2020)

Sometimes my family members, who think that I like all bicycles, drop off at their own convenience bicycles or frames left on or near their property.  They do so at zero (0) cost to me.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 30, 2020)

Bill,,, what it really boils down to is  "what the buyer is wanting to pay for it"    Some bikes are a real reminder of ones childhood bike they might of had years & years ago ,,,  The buyer has a real need to have it & sometimes pay too much for it but hey they are happy as Hell to have it back again


----------



## Oilit (May 4, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> I gave 30$ for that bike .... but I gotta believe that fork is worth more! I want to put it on this! But like i said ... I don’t know?
> 
> View attachment 1184602
> 
> View attachment 1184604



Interesting frame on the first bike (Shelby?). I don't think I've ever seen a double seat post like that before. It's worth $30.00 as a curiosity.


----------



## phantom (May 4, 2020)

The bike was worth $30 when you bought it. That's what the seller accepted and that's what you gave ( the numbers could be anything ) No bike, no car, no property etc: is worth more than what you can convert it to cash for when you are selling.


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 7, 2020)

I saved this dude from the scrap iron truck for 10$.. air and about 25cents of wd40.. im gonna yard sale it for 15$ .....it has got to be worth that to someone??? Its a rider! But I don’t know?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Interesting frame on the first bike (Shelby?). I don't think I've ever seen a double seat post like that before. It's worth $30.00 as a curiosity.



Looks like a boys bike that's had its plums pitted.


----------



## Ernbar (May 7, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Bill,,, what it really boils down to is  "what the buyer is wanting to pay for it"    Some bikes are a real reminder of ones childhood bike they might of had years & years ago ,,,




About to post the same thing. It’s hit and miss depending where you live and what the buyer wants to pay. I’ve sold a couple of bikes on Facebook Market Place here locally and got most of what originally I paid for but they were modern bikes.


----------



## Ernbar (May 7, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> I saved this dude from the scrap iron truck for 10$.. air and about 25cents of wd40.. im gonna yard sale it for 15$ .....it has got to be worth that to someone??? Its a rider! But I don’t know?
> 
> View attachment 1189311
> 
> ...




Looks very nice and in good shape. I would say $65?


----------



## biker (May 8, 2020)

I agree with $65. That's a nice bike which has lots of good parts. $15 is too cheap.


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 8, 2020)

I pulled this basket of it for my schwinn twinn ! I woulda give 10$ for the basket! It came with the rat trap rear rack and the basket upfront!


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 11, 2020)

This is a shelby.....i found it with this schwinn American. The shelby looks goofy because someone took a welder to it and they didn’t know how to weld! Got the shelby for 30$ and the ladies schwinn for 20$. Didn’t need either one but alas there they are! My intention is to cannibalizes both and use the parts on other builds. I thought i got a bargain???


----------



## phantom (May 11, 2020)

Nice.....I think you got what you paid for.


----------



## dogdart (May 11, 2020)

Are you selling the fork off the Shelby ?


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 12, 2020)

I was gonna use the fork, fenders , rack and chain gaurd and crank set to build another frame I have. Because that shelby frame is scrap iron! Its like it was cut up rearranged and poorly welded! Ive got a 58 schwinn thats ahead of that build! So its just sitting there for now! I had a dude offer me 60$ for it ..but he was gonna paint it green and put it in his yard as art?!  The shelby i mean.


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 12, 2020)

dogdart said:


> Are you selling the fork off the Shelby ?



No im not selling! Im not using this tread to sell,, and honestly my bikes don’t make money. Just ask my wife!


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 15, 2020)

Paid 10$ wash and shine! Ill put a kid on this bike for 20$! And feel good about it!  I love to put kid on bikes on the cheap!


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 15, 2020)

Paid an odd 14.75$ for this ! Wash and shine,, plus some derailing hassles and she’s a rider! Im gonna try and get 30$! ?????


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 15, 2020)

I use this kinda bike to justify spending $$$ on others!! Kinda like recycling!


----------



## Callahooney1 (May 15, 2020)

Regarding the Schwinn, taking into account the work to clean, modify, getting it ride ready not to mention new or replaced parts - new rubber ($45 -60), seat, grips, etc., maybe $125-$200?   Anyhow as others mentioned too, its valued at what someone  is willing to pay.  Often times when we work on bikes to get them ride ready to sell sometimes we rarely make our money back on the time spent and maybe break even on recouping $ spent on parts. .  Time spent working on bikes and expense on parts usually only matters when we decide to ride them and to keep them for a while.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 2, 2020)

Saved another one from the scrap pile! Got this one literally for 10$ and the 12 pk we shared! Idk .... look and say did i do good???


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 2, 2020)

Any info on this maybe 80’s japan bike would be nice! I think it’s Panasonic made for sears?? Got no clue on date .... if I could id components would that help???????


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 9, 2020)

I paid too much.... but like others have said “ it’s only worth what your willing to pay! I gave 10$ and i love it! Brings back memories of my dad! Wood handled 1970’s schwinn approved pump!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 21, 2020)

A co worker had me to do a tune up on this pretty sweet Panama jack huffy! They act like they might sell it but don’t really want it unless its a bargain! What would ya’ll think ! I thought maybe 100$ ish???


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 8, 2020)

I have a chance to get this westfield for 120$ what do you think????


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> I have a chance to get this westfield for 120$ what do you think????
> 
> View attachment 1262971
> 
> ...




I call that a hard pass. Not really a collectible but might make decent transportation. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 8, 2020)

I like stuff I can tinker with and see improvements so that is a value in & of it's self. I feel like I don't need poop tons of money to make it a diamond in the rough but save it from being lost if someone was inclined to overdo things. I can appreciate paying a little more sometimes for a pos  if I get 1 person who enjoys learning about before & after etc. I have those bikes I just love but aren't valuable because they were easy fixes or just cheap had etc


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 9, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> I have a chance to get this westfield for 120$ what do you think?



Looks nice; but I would frame the cost in terms of space required for storage.  If I was thinning down my bicycle collection, a bike like that one might be on the let it go list.
The handful of diamond frame bikes that I still have are not as nice, and either family members’ or of more antique vintage (and show it). 

I like the 40mm rimmed wheels on the Huffy, for a build; but it looks nice whole as is for a beach cruiser; (not sure how much that those were new).


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 9, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks nice; but I would frame the cost in terms of space required for storage.  If I was thinning down my bicycle collection, a bike like that one might be on the let it go list.
> The handful of diamond frame bikes that I still have are not as nice, and either family members’ or of more antique vintage (and show it).



  idk... I don’t really need it! But its the only Columbia westfield ive found in Alabama! And i do like a three speed! Its clean and all there! I think dude said it was a 1966...???


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 9, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> idk... I don’t really need it! But its the only Columbia westfield ive found in Alabama! And i do like a three speed! Its clean and all there! I think dude said it was a 1966...???



Buy it, ride it, and if nothing else later on use it for a custom build / parts


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Just because something is available doesn’t mean you have to buy it. Save the money and buy something really cool down the line. I’d rather have a couple special bikes rather than a barn full of stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 9, 2020)

Buy high, sell higher!!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 9, 2020)

Easier to buy than sell!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 14, 2020)

Ok

 .

..

..

 s

ho

ul

d 

I 

stay or should I go!! I have about 75$ in this twinn! Rebuild or scrap???







































 It’s a five drive? 1980 something?


----------



## 1motime (Sep 14, 2020)

Unless you have a willing partner or a lot of space you might want to let it go.  Tandems are fun but a bit of a luxury and burden.  Let it go.  $125 or so.  Winter is coming also


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> Unless you have a willing partner or a lot of space you might want to let it go.  Tandems are fun but a bit of a luxury and burden.  Let it go.  $125 or so.  Winter is coming also



Thank you... ive been up and down with it! I’ll fix what needs fixed and let it go! If i get the 20’x 30’ building i asked Santa for i’ll keep it!  Thanks again for your thoughts! Bill in bama


----------



## Sandman (Sep 22, 2020)

Roadmaster nerd Dad bike . Picked it for $10 , going to throw it in the barn and let it bake for a few years .


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 22, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> A co worker had me to do a tune up on this pretty sweet Panama jack huffy! They act like they might sell it but don’t really want it unless its a bargain! What would ya’ll think ! I thought maybe 100$ ish???





            In the Seattle Craigslist Today :   https://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/bik/d/carlsborg-vintage-factory-new-jack/7200973849.html


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 22, 2020)

So I'm no math expert but it sounds like not including the bike pump and beer you have spent about 275 dollars on the bikes in this thread. I dunno.... Maybe you could sell em for double. Heck maybe you could sell ice to an Eskimo or kitty Cat to an "escort". Here is one currently listed at 275 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hawthorne-fastback.177832/. Prewar bikes like this can be found at comparable prices in many areas across the country. But it's your decision what you are going to enjoy more.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 22, 2020)

Probably fixing to sell my nickel & dime projects off & just keep maybe 5 or less. Focus on doing what I want with them & saving eventually for something I really dig; Elgin, CWC & Monark based


----------



## phantom (Sep 22, 2020)

C'mon man.....you just like sharing your pictures right? I mean, up or down $100 covers your entire inventory.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 22, 2020)

phantom said:


> C'mon man.....you just like sharing your pictures right? I mean, up or down $100 covers your entire inventory.



I got lotsa bikes I'd sell for a $100 + shipping ppff of course


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2020)

To be honest,I see a lot of bikes on this thread that just occupy space and are not worth investing any money in. I would rather have one good collectable bike than a garage full of "space takers". This often happens to new collectors .Buy quality ,not quantity. Not meaning to offend anybody,just some advice.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 22, 2020)

vincev said:


> To be honest,I see a lot of bikes on this thread that just occupy space and are not worth investing any money in. I would rather have one good collectable bike than a garage full of "space takers". This often happens to new collectors .Buy quality ,not quantity. Not meaning to offend anybody,just some advice.



That was me once I bought my 1st vintage bike; not knowing the prices of missing pieces & what's valuable vs not. I Really want a pretty complete Deep fender Monark or a Nice prewar CWC or just something I love to look at as much as riding it. Wouldn't hurt to be worth what I pay for it, not be hodge podged, & $500+. Not perfect or even a beauty queen (3rd runner up) would be nice


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 22, 2020)

Probably sad this is my most unmolested/original & most complete bike; bought for my mom but she may never care to ride it 






I would ride it but 26x2.125 won't clear the fenders & I jus' don't feel right on middle & light weight rubber


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2020)

One man's junk today , might be another mans treasure tomorrow or many years from now .


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2020)

100 years ago some considered any bike was, junk , because their kids were no longer were using them and they had no use for them , so they ended up in the dump .


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 23, 2020)

phantom said:


> C'mon man.....you just like sharing your pictures right? I mean, up or down $100 covers your entire inventory.



Its true i do love to post pic’s but the bikes in this thread are not my entire inventory!















[

AT

TA

CH

=f

ull]1272056[/ATTACH]


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 23, 2020)

With that many single speeds, you either have very strong legs or a very flat neighborhood.

Joking aside, buy something because it moves you, not because it is cheap.

So long as the bikes are reasonably well-made and are safe, then buy, collect and ride, what appeals to you. There are a few "objectively wrong" decisions with vintage bikes, but much of it is what you enjoy subjectively. The object aspects usually involve basic quality and safety. A mechanically solid but spraycanned and unoriginal Higgins middleweight can serve you just as well as an all-original Schwinn ballooner if what you care about is just a functioning, safe old single speed rider. It's all in what appeals to you after basic quality and safety issues. The caution is just don't fill your garage with stuff you find unappealing simply because it was cheap.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 23, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> With that many single speeds, you either have very strong legs or a very flat neighborhood.
> 
> Joking aside, buy something because it moves you, not because it is cheap.
> 
> So long as the bikes are reasonably well-made and are safe, then buy, collect and ride, what appeals to you. There are a few "objectively wrong" decisions with vintage bikes, but much of it is what you enjoy subjectively. The object aspects usually involve basic quality and safety. A mechanically solid but spraycanned and unoriginal Higgins middleweight can serve you just as well as an all-original Schwinn ballooner if what you care about is just a functioning, safe old single speed rider. It's all in what appeals to you after basic quality and safety issues. The caution is just don't fill your garage with stuff you find unappealing simply because it was cheap.



Thank you! You make good sense! My 74 is my daily rider! My legs are ok for now! In school i ran track!


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 23, 2020)

@SirMike1983  see I have mainly bikes that appeal to me & bikes that are parts bikes. I figured stuff like mountain bikes can be scavenged for wheels, spokes etc, frames can be cut up/welded repurposed & such. I don't own a dozen+ stripped down Schwinns, more than 5 26x1.75 tire bikes and no more than 5 girls bikes. I own 1 24" tire bastard 50s Columbia $20 frame I bought for a project or to convert a girls frame with. Rest are rideable or "get around to it rideable"


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 24, 2020)

Sandman said:


> Roadmaster nerd Dad bike . Picked it for $10 , going to throw it in the barn and let it bake for a few years .
> 
> View attachment 1271797



I have one of those! I think mine is a 77’ same seat!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 14, 2020)

Out of storage... I paid 30$ for both! Gonna clean up... abc check and try for 150$ ???


----------



## Bill in Bama (Nov 16, 2020)

The above pair found a new home .... 150$ for the pair! I think I gave 30$


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 16, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> The above pair found a new home .... 150$ for the pair! I think I gave 30$



See now that is a Good deal for both sides. Thanks for stepping up & telling us.

24" Huffy North Shore 15 speed. Was free, I cleaned the wheels, seat post, & chain. Apparently Not worth my time or $60 obo. Worse case it comes apart entirely for metal & parts. Shame as it rides like new & smooth shifting.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 16, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> See now that is a Good deal for both sides. Thanks for stepping up & telling us.View attachment 130232724" Huffy North Shore 15 speed. Was free, I cleaned the wheels, seat post, & chain. Apparently Not worth my time or $60 obo. Worse case it comes apart entirely for metal & parts. Shame as it rides like new & smooth shifting.



If you don't have anything in it why not donate.  Good size for a kid and it's getting to be that time of the year


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> If you don't have anything in it why not donate.  Good size for a kid and it's getting to be that time of the year



I thought about that but local places here charge $30+ for a bike in need of cable work, tires, tubes etc & I don't know any kids really who would get off their gaming tv asses to ride.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 16, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I thought about that but local places here charge $30+ for a bike in need of cable work, tires, tubes etc & I don't know any kids really who would get off their gaming tv asses to ride.



Craigslist free and it will be gone in a flash.  Part it out.  Hassle and still 24" parts.  Scrap man.  Too bad.  LOTS of unwanted bikes out there.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> Craigslist free and it will be gone in a flash.  Part it out.  Hassle and still 24" parts.  Scrap man.  Too bad.  LOTS of unwanted bikes out there.



Yeah I guess that's how it goes. I originally got it to maybe change a single speed coaster over to gears but it rides nice for a 24" box store freebie & little elbow grease. Worse case it works as a swap or ends up kept parts I guess


----------



## Bill in Bama (Nov 16, 2020)

I have free for free bikes all the time! Most just sit! We have two good... idk you might call it “goodwill” drop offs...But nothing sept maybe... saving a dog or cat.. makes me fell better than handing..in person.. a kid a free bike! Case in point the local fuzz in my township bought a bike for a dude... ok this dude was kinda on the local list... ya know.. that dude, but they bought him a pretty good wal fart bike! And this cat sold it ! True story!  I guess my point its... if it seems worthless... give it away! Atleast you’re gonna smile till you drive off! Bill in bama


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 7, 2020)

Changing tires for a work pal... not mine.. not for sale.. dude got it new..198?...but what do you think its worth!!!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 7, 2020)

Its rides good.. shifting is smooth..brakes not used enough to stick so i rough them with fine sand paper and now stop well!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 16, 2021)

I wanna sell this but don’t know what to ask














What do y’all think?


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 16, 2021)

List it made in the USA for $80 and see


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 20, 2021)

Dude wants 250$


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Depending on size I'd do that. V/r Shawn


----------

